

Monday: Microsoft + Nokia - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/monday-microsoft-nokia/

======
SlipperySlope
I strongly suspect this is Nokia's Windows 8 tablet.

Previous speculation was that Microsoft would manufacture its own tablet to
compete head-to-head with Apple with regard to business model.

~~~
SlipperySlope
"Nokia put a teaser image on its U.S. Facebook page, suggesting some big news
for Monday. It turns out that it’s bringing its 41-megapixel camera phone to
the States."

[http://allthingsd.com/20120615/chillax-folks-nokias-
facebook...](http://allthingsd.com/20120615/chillax-folks-nokias-facebook-
tease-is-for-its-41-megapixel-phone-not-tied-to-microsoft-event/)

